# Text mit einer Textur füllen



## k31ner (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
Wie kann ich einen TEXT mit einer Textur füllen?
Bei mir funktioniert da das Fläche/Kontur füllen nicht. Also wenn ich auf bearbeiten gehe, dann ist da nur so eine grau unterlegte nicht anklickbare Schrift?
WARUM?

mfg.


----------



## Leola13 (16. Februar 2009)

Hai,

du musst die Schrift auswählen (Strg + Klick auf das Icon) - dann Bearbeiten - Fläche füllen .- Muster

Ciao Stefan


----------

